# Problema con lavarropa Electrolux



## cristian2424 (Ago 6, 2013)

tengo un lavar ropa electrolux acqua le cambie la bomba de desagüe y a hora carga agua pero ala ves la bomba de desagüe sigue funcionando hay una caja que acciona una polea que abre un fuelle que deja pasar el agua y no la retiene en el tambor  , lo probé en seco y andan todas las funciones , revise la placa del lavarropa y no se ve quemada ni calentada , que puede ser que este fallando ...


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 6, 2013)

> le cambie la bomba de desagüe


algun resorte, swicht,?? 



> hay una caja que acciona una polea que abre un fuelle que deja pasar el agua



si no cierra, no va a arrancar, porque nunca llega al nivel de agua....



> lo probé en seco y andan todas las funciones



 sin agua no deberia


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2013)

lo básico,,, modelo del lavarropas,
1 primer problema
no sera que el triac encargado de la activacion de la bomba este el corto??
es muy comun que el triac en cuestion se ponga en corto ,lo revisaste?


----------

